# Freaked out, can't find my froglets



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I started with Azureus tads and monday they decided they had enough of water. I put them in the viv on Monday, and for the first two days they hid under plants but I could still see them. The last two days they are completely hidden. It's freaking me out! How long do I wait before I pull out the leaf litter and make sure they are okay? These are my first frogs and I'm worried about them. There are plenty of springs in the tank and I put melos in there the first day too but I still see FF's crawling around. I thought they would go through them faster than this. Am I just being paranoid or should I try harder to find them? I'm really doing my best not to stress them out, but it's stressing me out instead!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, take a breath  Frogs can be VERY good at finding a hiding spot. If you just got them they are probably just getting settled in. I would not disturb the environment just yet. Since you have lots of food in the tank, they probably don't feel the need to get out and hunt. Give it some time for them to settle down. Once you notice there are not many flies moving around you can add some more to see if they come out. My frogs are over 2 years old and if they have been heavily fed, they won't come out either. I have a feeling if I had food brought to the couch I would never leave my comfy spot either


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

What size viv did you put them in? For newly morphed frogs you really don't want anything big. I use shoebox size containers for the 1st couple of months. It's easier to monitor them and easier for them to find food


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I use grow out tubs and most froglets stay hidden under the leaves. If you have food in there (springs and ff) I wouldn't worry for now. Give them a chance to show. 

Try and take a deep breath. I remember that anxiety and it was horrible. 

A question. Are there any other frogs in the tank i.e. adults?


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

18x18 so not huge. Fairly lightly planted too so there isn't much clutter, I wanted to go really simple for my first one.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I would let them be for a while. They don't start eating until they have absorbed their tails and then one or two melanos would probably last them a day or two for the first few days. They are also wired to hide when they first emerge. Also, if something is wrong, you probably won't be able to do anything for them if you do find them and you could injure them pulling out the substrate.

For the future you might consider this - I raise newly morphed froglets in a simple grow-out container, such as one of those plastic "shoe boxes", with some damp sphagnum moss, leaf litter and a small plant. I don't put them in a larger viv until they are at least a few weeks old and I am sure they are healthy and eating.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope, just two froglets for now, and a third is working on catching up with his brothers.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

At this point would you recomend me moving them to something smaller or just leaving well enough alone?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I felt the same way with my first froglets and was always concerned about their health. I never saw them, even when I added springs and flies. After a couple weeks I began to notice them out more often and they were all active and healthy. Like everyone else is advising, just make sure they have proper environmental conditions and plenty of food and they will be fine! Also I agree that the 18X18 is a little large...next time just start smaller but I would leave them in there for now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dragonfish said:


> At this point would you recomend me moving them to something smaller or just leaving well enough alone?


I would leave them alone. They're probably just hanging out under the leaves, chowing down on springs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Set up and maintain a feeding station. That means to put a slice of banana, a grape, or other cleaned fruit (get the pesticides off!) and put a new piece in as needed. Your bugs will gather here to feed on the banana. Your frogs will quickly learn where to belly up to the bar.
Their stress will be relieved as bugs won't be crawling all over them. Instead they will be at the banana. You stress will be relieved as you will start to see your froglets without having to tear your viv apart. 
Try looking for them a little before the viv lights come on, when there is just ambient light in the room.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great advice Doug.



Pumilo said:


> Set up and maintain a feeding station. That means to put a slice of banana, a grape, or other cleaned fruit (get the pesticides off!) and put a new piece in as needed. Your bugs will gather here to feed on the banana. Your frogs will quickly learn where to belly up to the bar.
> Their stress will be relieved as bugs won't be crawling all over them. Instead they will be at the banana. You stress will be relieved as you will start to see your froglets without having to tear your viv apart.
> Try looking for them a little before the viv lights come on, when there is just ambient light in the room.


----------



## JBuckway (Mar 15, 2012)

I am the same way with my frogs I have a pair of Hawaiian Arautus and one day I notice that I couldn't find my male. I panicked and tore the tank apart only to find him behind the waterfall in the viv. They are crafty little things they will hide almost any ware as long as you didn’t leave the door open or lid open they are doing just fine.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember that every time you tear into your viv to find your frogs, you are stressing them out. This is stress that can stick with your frogs. See, you just showed them that their "safe place" may be invaded and torn apart at any moment. So they try to find a new "safe place", but then you tear in and eliminate that as a truly safe place. Soon enough, you teach them that there is no safe place and that their viv is "your cage" rather than their home.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

I know how it feels I had 1 of my basti's disappear on me a week ago. But im not going to stress my other frogs out tearing my tank apart and looking


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I found one an hour ago chilling out under an ivy leaf  Still can't find his "brother" but I'll just learn to let it be. Out of curiousity, how long a period of time would you let go before you do actually think something could be wrong? 2 weeks? More? Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

They both decided to come out an explore a little last night


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

For the first time last night, I got to see all three of them out and actually watched them eat FFs! Very cool to finally see.


----------



## Oban (May 27, 2012)

That's awesome! Glad they came out and you got to see them all at once. Get any pics?  

I am brand new to the hobby, and I think I would have had trouble not seeing frogs that long. I am glad I found your thread!

I have counted my four 1-2 month old froglets every day for two weeks now except once and bit my lip all day when one wouldn't come out. I left them alone and he came out the next day.


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Darts can be sneaky little boogers. 
My blue and black female auratus decided to escape into my reptifogger that I had set up. She climbed all the way down the tube and into the fogger itself. 
I got rid of the fogger so now she has to find other places inside the tank to hid.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

You have to trust that an animal is going to follow its natural instinct and forage for food when it needs to. You'll see the frogs when they want you to see them. 

Be patient tadpole.


----------



## zonz540 (Feb 8, 2012)

My ~ 1-2 week OOW Leuc froglets disappear into the leaf litter in my 18*18, but they are almost always out at some point gorging on ff's during the morning. Froglets are initially pretty timid. They will eventually become bolder as they outgrow the leaf litter and can't hide as easily. 
Once they lose the tail, I pull them from the morph tank and put them into a viv. Haven't had a casualty yet, so I figure that as long as food is available and they can hide out until they get comfortable, they'll do just fine.


----------

